# Christian T-Shirt Marketing



## tthomas (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello, all:

Any advice for marketing Christian T-Shirts? I've got two sites available. One is for lighter-colored apparel. The other is for darker-colored apparel.

I get pretty good traffic, but no sales as yet.

I know this is a pretty slow time of year, and it doesn't help that the economy isn't in the best shape. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Tracy. Welcome to the forum. Would you share your web addresses with us. Maybe we can provide some input as to why your not getting orders.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Why two sites? Marketing would be easier, and less expensive with just one.


----------



## tthomas (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Guys!

I placed the links in my signature instead just now. Sorry for the confusion....

I have the two sites because while the Virtuous Planet site offers better margins for the shopkeeper, they offer only lighter-colored merchandise. Zazzle allows me to design darker-colored merchandise; but the margins aren't as favorable.

Both of these companies offer fulfillment and have strong DTG quality. Unfortunately, I don't have the resources (for now) to offer fulfillment without their services. Wish I did!


----------



## tthomas (Nov 21, 2008)

Let's try again. I'm having trouble posting the signature. Sorry.


----------



## theprintshop (Oct 8, 2008)

Why not advertise and get traffic to your site via google adwords.


----------



## tthomas (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello, Mark!

A friend advised me to do this. I will look into it for sure.

Thanks much,

Tracy


----------



## sturifidness (Feb 8, 2009)

You might want to have your t-shirts modeled on a person. on the virtuous planet website. It doesnt have to be professional model, just something to show the potential buyer what it looks like on a person. Similar to your other site. you might want to reorganize the site also. It's a little confusing when you first get on the site. users usually decide whether or not they want to spend time on the site with 5-10 seconds. The other site looks pretty good. If you can keep the customers there, you should have an easier time making sales. You might want to consider contacting youth pastors in your area that might be interested in some of the t-shirts for their groups.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tthomas (Nov 21, 2008)

It does! I'm grateful for all help/suggestions.

Thanks, Jordan!

Tracy


----------

